
SoftBank, Grab in talks for potential investment in Indonesia’s new capital - DanielKehoe
https://www.techinasia.com/softbank-grab-talks-investment-indonesia-capital
======
DanielKehoe
Not often that cities are built from scratch. The new city doesn't even have a
name, apparently.

